# Family reunion



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I hold a Blue Card since 4+ months here in Germany and my family has started as well the application since last August for than having the Embassy appointment just on mid of October when my wife and 2 kids applied to join me.
There are more than 10 weeks that we are waiting for a decision from the local Embassy but still no update. Do you think that is it normal, and is any estimation time when could we expect the decision?

Also my family is here in Germany still with 3 months visitor staying, is it possible to be extended to Auslanderamt at east to visa decision?

Any suggestion on my case will be very appreciated and helpful because we are stuck on this situation since months now and not being able to send our kids to kindergarten and school :-(

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

netw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hold a Blue Card since 4+ months here in Germany and my family has started as well the application since last August for than having the Embassy appointment just on mid of October when my wife and 2 kids applied to join me.
> There are more than 10 weeks that we are waiting for a decision from the local Embassy but still no update. Do you think that is it normal, and is any estimation time when could we expect the decision?
> ...


How has your family applied for family reunion without submitting their passports?

How is the Embassy supposed to affix their dependent visas if the applicants are out of the country (with their passports)?

You can always ask the Ausländernehörde but visit visas are not normally extended.

Have your family applied for the visit visas after submitting their dependent visa applications?


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Dear ALKB,

We are allowed to visit and stay in Schengen area for 3 months within last 6 months.
For submitting the application is not needed to let the passport in the Embassy premises. After they call, you can bring the passports there for visa stamping.
In fact, I was asking for this period of 3 months to be extended by Ausländernehörde not any visa.
Do you have any suggestion/recommendation?

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, a "Schengen visa" for tourism cannot be extended. You could ask at the Ausländerbehörde, but I suspect they will confirm that your family needs to return back home to receive their visas. Still, nothing ventured, nothing gained.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally speaking, a "Schengen visa" for tourism cannot be extended. You could ask at the Ausländerbehörde, but I suspect they will confirm that your family needs to return back home to receive their visas. Still, nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you Bev,

I will try to have an appointment to Auslandermt and I hope will have a positive answer.

What abut the waiting time of visa outcome please?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

netw said:


> Dear ALKB,
> 
> We are allowed to visit and stay in Schengen area for 3 months within last 6 months.
> For submitting the application is not needed to let the passport in the Embassy premises. After they call, you can bring the passports there for visa stamping.
> ...


Ah, okay - I somehow thought you were from India, in which case the procedure would be quite different.

Still, your family would have to return home to get the specific visas that will then allow them to apply for residence permits.

Have you contacted the Consular Section of the Embassy where they applied?


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

netw said:


> Thank you Bev,
> 
> I will try to have an appointment to Auslandermt and I hope will have a positive answer.
> 
> ...


Yes, we have contacted and they say just you need to wait. But an estimation time seems to be dificult to have because it varies from one case to another. That's why I was asking for any sharing experience from members in this forum.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

netw said:


> Yes, we have contacted and they say just you need to wait. But an estimation time seems to be dificult to have because it varies from one case to another. That's why I was asking for any sharing experience from members in this forum.


12 weeks and longer is not unusual.

In general, no estimates are given, it takes as long as it takes.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

netw said:


> We are allowed to visit and stay in Schengen area for 3 months within last 6 months.


Your family is not allowed to apply for their permits in Germany and need to leave the Schengen Area before their 90 days are over.

Contact the Bundesverwaltungsamt to determine the status of their application.


----------

